# Xcode 3 copy files build phase sur Frameworks fail



## typedef (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de creer un projet sous xcode (version 3.0). J'y ajoute un framework dans External Frameworks and Libraries.

A priori j'ai lu ici : https://answers.launchpad.net/sparkle/+question/36562 qu'il fallait aussi faire une regle de copie. J'ai donc fait ma regle de copie pour framework et glissé mon framework externe aussi la dedans.

J'ai aussi ajoute dans les propriete du projet un chemin vers ce framwork.
Or quand je build, apres l'etape GenerateDSYMFile j'ai systematiquement la copie qui echoue avec ce message :


```
Copying ../../../Frameworks/FrameworkName.framework (1 error)
pbxcp: warning: couldn't strip: /Users/typedef/projects/test/bin/macosx/Release/test.app/Contents/Frameworks/custom.framework/Versions/A/FrameworkName: No such file or directory
Command /Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsCore.framework/Resources/pbxcp failed with exit code 1
```

J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas d'erreur similaire sur le net, ni d'explication dans la doc xcode :/

Je suis sous macosx 10.5, xcode 3.0, avec un powerbookG4. j'utilise le MacOSX10.5.sdk et compile en universal binaries

Si quelqu'un a une idee, je ne connais pas bcp xcode, j'ai peu etre loupé quelquechose ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Janvier 2009)

Et si tu ne mets pas cette (suspecte) commande de copie que se passe t'il ?

Cordialement


----------



## typedef (11 Janvier 2009)

Si je ne mets pas la regle de copie, ca compile, mais a l'execution de l'application ca me fait un return exit code 5, qui en gros me dit qu'il a pas trouve un des framework necessaire a l'application.

Je pourrai copier les framework dont j'ai besoin dans /Developers/Libraries/Framework/ mais en fait je cherche a include le framework avec l'application, cf ce lien section "embeding frameworks" : http://developer.apple.com/document...al/BPFrameworks/Tasks/CreatingFrameworks.html


en fait le but est tout simple, j'ai une application, qui utilise un framework dont je ne posede pas forcement le .xcode associe, je veux juste pouvoir livrer mon application avec le framework dont elle a besoin embeded dans le .app


----------

